# Kernel Update?

## scottneh

Hi all, its been a while since I was on here  I saw that the latest Kernel is 2.6.31-r6.  I'm running 2.6.30-r4 and was curious if its worth updateing or if there is a list somehwere where i can see the differences.  I would appreciate it if anyone could let me know.

Thanks

Scott

----------

## Hu

Are you asking about the changes that are applied to the Gentoo kernel or the changes between Linux v2.6.30.x and v2.6.31.x?  There are 11614 commits between v2.6.30 and v2.6.31.12.  You can get a partial sample of what is new from the kernel newbies page.  However, v2.6.32-r7 is stable, and v2.6.33-r1 is available in ~arch, so even upgrading to 2.6.31-r6 will leave you fairly far behind.  2.6.31-r6 is not even in Portage.  It was removed in favor of 2.6.31-r10.

----------

## d2_racing

Indeed, for the record, I update my kernel to the latest stable on my box, because sometimes, it had some great feature or hardware stuff that are now compatible.

And on my testing box, I'm always running the latest to test for example the nouveau driver (nvidia) and all the new crazy stuff  :Razz: 

----------

## scottneh

ok, so I'm trying to update the kernel to 2.6.32.9 from 2.6.30-r4

when I type

```
emerge -Dup world
```

I get 

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-libs/qt-script:4

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.3.1', 'merge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.2[-debug] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.2-r2', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdeplasma-addons-4.3.1', 'merge')

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1[-debug] required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1', 'nomerge')

x11-libs/qt-dbus:4

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.2[-debug] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.2-r2', 'merge')

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1[-debug] required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1', 'nomerge')

x11-libs/qt-core:4

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2[glib,-debug,-qt3support] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.2-r2', 'merge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2[-debug] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.2', 'merge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2[-debug] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.2', 'merge')

    (and 1 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1[qt3support,-debug] required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1', 'nomerge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1[glib,qt3support,-debug] required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1', 'nomerge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1[-debug] required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1', 'nomerge')

    (and 3 more)

x11-libs/qt-gui:4

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.2-r2', 'merge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-gui:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-util/cmake-2.6.4', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1:4[accessibility,dbus] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdeplasma-addons-4.3.1', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1:4[accessibility,dbus] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.3.1', 'merge')

    (and 1 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1[qt3support,accessibility,-debug] required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1', 'nomerge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1[qt3support] required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1', 'nomerge')

x11-libs/qt-qt3support:4

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1:4[accessibility,kde] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.3.1', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1:4[accessibility,kde] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdeplasma-addons-4.3.1', 'merge')

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1[-debug] required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1', 'nomerge')

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously. If such a conflict exists in the

dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can not be

installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page

or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.0:4[sqlite,mysql]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.2 (Change USE: +mysql)

(dependency required by "app-office/akonadi-server-1.2.1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.3.1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdeplasma-addons-4.3.1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kde-meta-4.3.1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "world" [argument])

```

so it looks like there is some kind of conflict.  Also if I type 

```
emerge -u gentoo-sources
```

It attempts ot emerge 2.6.30-r5 which is no longer in the portage tree.  Can someone help me diagnose the problem?

----------

## Hu

Qt can be finicky.  Address the USE dependency reported at the bottom of that output first, then go back and address the others.  A common recommendation is to remove large chunks of Qt and install a newer version clean.  I have not tested whether this is a good solution.

Your selection of a missing kernel suggests you have an old Portage tree.  What is the output of emerge --info?  When did you last sync your tree?

----------

## scottneh

I don't think I have ever done a sync of the tree.  Sounds like that is what I need to do.  Can you tell me how?

Thanks

Scott

----------

## platojones

 *scottneh wrote:*   

> I don't think I have ever done a sync of the tree.  Sounds like that is what I need to do.  Can you tell me how?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Scott

 

Seriously?

Just type 'emerge --sync'

That was a joke right?  You're pulling my leg.

----------

## scottneh

Sorry about that.  I dawned on me a few minutes later.

I ran the emerge --sync and then emerge -u gentoo-sources per the hand book and got

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.7-r3 [5.6-r2] USE="cxx%* doc* -ada%"

[ebuild     U ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.30-r1 [2.6.27-r2]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.16.2 [2.14.2] USE="perl%*"

[uninstall    ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.3-r1

[blocks b     ] <sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.8 ("<sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.8" is blocking sys-apps/util-linux-2.16.2)

[uninstall    ] sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1

[blocks b     ] <sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.8 ("<sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.8" is blocking sys-apps/util-linux-2.16.2)

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-149 [141] USE="devfs-compat%* -extras% -test%"

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.32-r7 [2.6.30-r4] USE="symlink -build -deblob"

[blocks B     ] sys-fs/device-mapper ("sys-fs/device-mapper" is blocking sys-fs/udev-149)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-fs/udev-149', 'merge') pulled in by

    sys-fs/udev required by ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.32-r7', 'merge')

  ('installed', '/', 'sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.24-r1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    sys-fs/device-mapper required by world

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

ked

```

Can someone help me with what I need to do here.  Not sure if I need to uninstall some packages and reinstall later versions

Thanks

Scott

----------

## scottneh

ok i was able ot update the e2fsprogs package and that block has been resolved.

now when i type emerge -u gentoo-sources, I only have one block left.

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.7-r3 [5.6-r2] USE="cxx%* doc* -ada%"

[ebuild     U ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.30-r1 [2.6.27-r2]

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-149 [141] USE="devfs-compat%* -extras% -test%"

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.32-r7 [2.6.30-r4] USE="symlink -build -deblob"

[blocks B     ] sys-fs/device-mapper ("sys-fs/device-mapper" is blocking sys-fs/udev-149)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-fs/udev-149', 'merge') pulled in by

    sys-fs/udev required by ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.32-r7', 'merge')

  ('installed', '/', 'sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.24-r1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    sys-fs/device-mapper required by world

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

 * IMPORTANT: 7 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

I tried 

```
emerge device-mapper
```

and it emerged but that did not resolve the block.  It is emerging device-mapper-1.02.24-r1 which is the latest stable package for my system.

Thanks

Scott

----------

## platojones

Check this thread out:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-826596-highlight-devicemapper.html

You should sync and emerge update weekly at the minimum, but no more that daily.

Device mapper is now handled by lvm2. Do an 'emerge -C device-mapper' and emerge lvm2 to fix your problem.

----------

## scottneh

Looks like that worked.  Thanks for the help and I'll check out hte link you sent.

Thanks

Scott

----------

## scottneh

Have everything mostly squared away except for a problem mounting a file system in the boot up.  The message goes by too fast to see where the problem is.  Can you tell me how to see the boot up message log.  I tried dmesg but it wasn't in there.

----------

## cach0rr0

easier than that, check the output of just the mount command with no other arguments/parameters

compare that to what you have in fstab, see if you're missing anything. 

As far as the need to get off of .30, there were enough vulns published for all of the .30 builds it is absolutely worth getting on something more recent, at least a .32

----------

## platojones

 *scottneh wrote:*   

> Have everything mostly squared away except for a problem mounting a file system in the boot up.  The message goes by too fast to see where the problem is.  Can you tell me how to see the boot up message log.  I tried dmesg but it wasn't in there.

 

Odd.  Well, do you know which filesystem it is?  If so, does it mount manually?  What does cach0orr0's method produce?

----------

## scottneh

The mount output was fine, I don;t think that is the issue.  The init goes by so fast that I see the word "mount" and "file system" and then its gone.  My 2.6.30-r4 kernel boots fine and I am using it right now so I don't think it is an fstab issue.  The 2.6.32-r7 had a coupe of boot problems and I found isses in the kernel config and fixed them.  I think this is just a config issue so if I can bring up the log file with the init meddages then I can read what the erro actuall is.  Forgot how to brng those messages up.

Thanks

Scott

----------

## platojones

Could be that the FS type was compiled as a module...instead of built in.  Is this filesystem a kernel module?  That's the only reason I can think of that this would happen...doesn't mount during boot, but mounts manually with no errors after boot.

----------

## scottneh

I'm not really sure what the issue is.  I need to see the init messages to know what I am dealing with.  Do you know waht log file they are in?

Thanks

Scott

----------

## platojones

Well, what kind of init system are you running...are you running standard init/baselayout1 or openrc/baselayout2?  If there is a mount failure of a filesystem at boot though, it will show up in dmesg.  Are you really, really sure that there are no errors there?

----------

## scottneh

The errors came up during the boot when you see all of the "[ok]"'s.  One group of lines has the errors but they go by too fast.

----------

## platojones

OK, post your full dmesg and your fstab and tell us which filesystem isn't mounting.

I'm going to sleep for 8 hours or so, but if I don't catch it, somebody else will.

----------

## scottneh

Ok, my dmesg is located here: http://pastebin.com/UeVVdiYA

```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sde1      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/sde3      /      ext3      noatime      0 1

/dev/sde2      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/sda1      /programs   ext3      auto,noatime   0 2

#/dev/sdb1      /data      ext3      auto,noatime   0 2

#/dev/sdc1      /data      ext3      auto,noatime   0 2

/dev/md1      /data      ext3      auto,noatime   0 2

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,ro   0 0

#/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto      0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0
```

I also need to reinstall the nvidia-drivers.  The system boots up but cannot launch kde since the divers need to be reinstalled.  I treid emerge nvidia-drivers but most of the packages are masked and there are blockages so I also need to resolve this.

```
HyperDyneHPC ~ # emerge nvidia-drivers

 * IMPORTANT: 7 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/jpeg-8a [6b-r8]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/eselect-1.2.10 [1.1.1] USE="doc*"

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.1.1-r2 [1.0.6-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-pdftex-0.3

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/poppler-0.12.3-r3  USE="abiword doc jpeg lcms qt4 utils xpdf-headers -cairo -cjk -debug -exceptions -jpeg2k -png"

[ebuild  N    ] dev-tex/pdftex-1.40.10

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libvdpau-0.2  USE="doc"

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-190.42-r3 [180.60]

[blocks b     ] =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.60 ("=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.60" is blocking x11-libs/libvdpau-0.2)

[blocks B     ] app-text/poppler ("app-text/poppler" is blocking dev-libs/poppler-0.10.7, dev-libs/poppler-qt3-0.10.7, app-text/poppler-utils-0.10.7)

[blocks B     ] dev-libs/poppler ("dev-libs/poppler" is blocking app-text/poppler-0.12.3-r3)

[blocks B     ] dev-libs/poppler-qt3 ("dev-libs/poppler-qt3" is blocking app-text/poppler-0.12.3-r3)

[blocks B     ] app-text/poppler-utils ("app-text/poppler-utils" is blocking app-text/poppler-0.12.3-r3)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('installed', '/', 'dev-libs/poppler-qt3-0.10.7', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ~dev-libs/poppler-qt3-0.10.7 required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kpdf-3.5.10-r1', 'nomerge')

    ~dev-libs/poppler-qt3-0.10.7 required by ('installed', '/', 'virtual/poppler-qt3-0.10.7', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'app-text/poppler-utils-0.10.7', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ~app-text/poppler-utils-0.10.7[abiword] required by ('installed', '/', 'net-print/cups-1.3.10-r2', 'nomerge')

    ~app-text/poppler-utils-0.10.7[abiword] required by ('installed', '/', 'virtual/poppler-utils-0.10.7', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'dev-libs/poppler-0.10.7', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ~dev-libs/poppler-0.10.7 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-tex/luatex-0.30.3', 'nomerge')

    ~dev-libs/poppler-0.10.7 required by ('installed', '/', 'virtual/poppler-0.10.7', 'nomerge')

    ~dev-libs/poppler-0.10.7 required by ('installed', '/', 'app-office/openoffice-3.0.0', 'nomerge')

    (and 2 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/poppler-0.12.3-r3', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=app-text/poppler-0.12.3-r3[xpdf-headers] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-tex/pdftex-1.40.10', 'merge')

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- dev-perl/XML-LibXML-Common-0.13 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Torsten Veller <tove@gentoo.org> (25 Feb 2010)

# Masked for removal as soon as possible

# Merged in dev-perl/Email-MIME

# Merged in dev-perl/Email-Simple (#304683)

# Merged in dev-perl/XML-LibXML (#304685)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * IMPORTANT: 7 news items need re
```

Would I need to update qt first to resolve this?

Thanks

Scott

----------

## alacheesu

do you really need poppler-qt3, poppler-utils and kpdf? If not, do a emerge -C poppler-qt poppler-utils kpdf and try again. I don't even have those packages in my tree anymore. Has it been a very long time since you upgraded?

----------

## platojones

Ok, this is a raid setup...so I'm over my head there.

----------

## scottneh

Ok well that allowed me to update the nvidia drivers.  Now KDE Won't launch since there is a kernel module mismatch.  I have to figure out how to fix that and see if I can get KDE to launch in either kernel boot.

Followed the nvidia guide and did

```
lsmod | grep nvidia && rmmod

modprobe nvidia

update-modules

```

But that did not seem to resolve the issue.  The kde log file still shows an error saying that the kernel; is looking for 190.42 drivers and my kernel module is from 180.6

Scott

----------

## alacheesu

1. Boot the kernel version you intend to use

2. Do a ls -l /usr/src/linux and make sure it points to the kernel version you're running. (uname -s will tell you the name of the current kernel)

3. emerge nvidia-drivers (even if you've done it before and it's the same version)

4. Make sure X is not running (ctrl+alt+f1, log in as root and type /etc/init.d/xdm stop if it is)

5. modprobe -r nvidia

6. modprobe nvidia

7. /etc/init.d/xdm start

If get only a black screen, post the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log. If you get a graphical login then the nvidia drivers are working.

----------

## scottneh

Still didn't work

here is my Xorg.0.log

http://pastebin.com/eYNjTdFF

Scott

----------

## alacheesu

Looking at your xorg log, your nvidia driver is installed correctly and loads correctly, so we'll have to look elsewhere for your problems. There are some errors (all lines beginning with EE in the log are errors, WW warnings) in your xorg log, but they don't look fatal to the X server. Those errors should be fixed, but first you should run emerge -uDNa world and sort out any eventual problems there. Most likely that will fix your problems.

----------

## scottneh

Ok I attempted 

```
 emerge -uDNa world
```

and it came back with an error about masked packages and that I need to upgrade portage.  My version supports EAPI 2 and it apparently needs a newer version.  I tried 

```
emerge portage
```

and it gave me the same result.

Should I try 

```
emerge -C portage
```

and then 

```
emerge portage
```

?

Thanks

Scott

----------

## alacheesu

 *scottneh wrote:*   

> Should I try 
> 
> ```
> emerge -C portage
> ```
> ...

 

No, please don't do this! Portage is the program that (among other things) installs packages. You'll screw up your system.

Please post the error message when you do emerge -u portage.

----------

## cach0rr0

 *scottneh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Should I try 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I would feel terrible if you did this. Probably snicker briefly, because I'm an awful human being, but feel terrible. 

Just to clarify the point by alacheesu, "emerge" is part of the portage package. If you remove portage (which is what emerge -C does) , your days of running "emerge" are over. This literally would remove the 'emerge' command, among others. 

Note that if you did do such a thing, no need to panic; you would in such a case simply need to snag portage-latest.tar.bz2 from one of the mirrors, then tar xvjf portage-latest.tar.bz2 -C /usr

Either way, no, doing a -C on portage is definitely a no-no

----------

## scottneh

Yeah, that's why it is good to use these forums.  I appreciate everyone's patience.  Here is the error from emerge -u portage

```
Calculating dependencies...done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">app-text/sgml-common-0.6.3-r2" have been masked.

!!! One of the following maksed packages is required to complete your request: -app-text/sgml-common-0.6.3-r5 (masked by: EAPI 3)

The current version of your portage supports EAPI '2'.  You must upgrade to a newer version of portage before EAPI masked packages can be installed

```

----------

## scottneh

I found this post from a month ago.  Seems like he has the same problem but with an older system

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-823804-highlight-upgrade+eapi.html

----------

## alacheesu

I've never had this problem, but I'd try emerging an earlier version of portage that supports EAPI 3. Try something like emerge -1a =portage-2.1.7.17

----------

## NeddySeagoon

scottneh,

Your log shows that Xorg started properly

What window manager do you have and how are you starting it ?

To update portage you need to do emerge --sync then emerge portage

I don't think portage will het you reun emerge -C portage but its a bad idea to try.

You would need to get a binary copy from tinderbox.dev.gentoo.org and untar it to your root.

Bookmark that link for when you do remove a key system package, like gcc or glibc or python ....

----------

## cach0rr0

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I don't think portage will het you reun emerge -C portage but its a bad idea to try.
> 
> You would need to get a binary copy from tinderbox.dev.gentoo.org and untar it to your root.
> ...

 

Out of curiosity - what's the brief version of what you'd be missing if you just snagged the latest portage tarball off one of the mirrors and untarred it to -C /usr ?

(and btw, is tinderbox going to be kept up? ha! nevermind, right as i was typing this I googled around - seems the closure of tinderbox was very temporary )

----------

## scottneh

Ok so I did the following nad got the same result as above, looks like portage is still not updated.

```
cd / 

wget http://tinderbox.dev.gentoo.org/default-linux/<your arch>/sys-apps/portage-2.1.8.3.tbz2 

tar xf portage-2.1.8.3.tbz2

emerge --sync

emerge portage

emerge -uDNa world

```

still get the same error as above

----------

## cach0rr0

@scottneh

you dont need to pull in the version from tinderbox unless you inadvertently managed to uninstall portage (e.g. you unknowingly ran emerge -C portage and in doing so removed portage)

To that same end, if the 'tar' command you post is verbatim, a)the archive should fail to extract, b)it wont go to anywhere meaningful. 

The "-C" argument (capitalized) to the 'tar' command is used to untar to a certain directory. But first things first, that's a manual install of portage, and im not sure we need to do that just yet. 

What happens if you simply run:

```

emerge -pv portage

```

What's the exact output?

----------

## scottneh

Get the same error, portage still does not emerge

----------

## scottneh

Just curious if anyone had any new ideas on this error.  Portage still will not emerge.

Thanks

----------

## NeddySeagoon

scottneh,

Post the exact command you are using to emerge portage and the full content of the log file that is produced.

The error message will tell you where to find the emerge log.

----------

## scottneh

Ok, will do.  I'm on a week long motorcycle trip to Oregon so I'll do this right away when I get back.

----------

## scottneh

here are the commands and the screen out put

```
emerge --sync

emerge portage

emerge -uDNa world 
```

```
Calculating dependencies...done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">app-text/sgml-common-0.6.3-r2" have been masked.

!!! One of the following maksed packages is required to complete your request: -app-text/sgml-common-0.6.3-r5 (masked by: EAPI 3)

The current version of your portage supports EAPI '2'.  You must upgrade to a newer version of portage before EAPI masked packages can be installed 
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

scottneh,

Please post the output of 

```
emerge --info
```

Something went wrong either with your emerge --sync, or your emerge portage.

Please post the content of /usr/portage/metadata/timestamp too.

----------

## scottneh

Ok, I was getting the log files to post here.  I'll post that one too. 

here is my emerge log since the issues started.

http://pastebin.com/MyDNQQta

----------

## scottneh

Can you tell me how to copy the screen output to post here?  If the "emerge --info" output is located in a file somewhere I can FTP it to a location and then copy it here when I log back into a working OS.

----------

## alacheesu

To save all output to a text file you can do command > ExampleLogFileName 2>&1. For emerge --info that would be something like emerge --info > emerge.log 2>&1 , creating the text file emerge.log containing all output from emerge --info.

----------

## scottneh

great thanks for the help.  

The time stamp output is

Thu Jun 3 16:40:41 UTC 2010

----------

## scottneh

The out put of emerge --info is

```
Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7-x86_64-Intel-R-_Xeon-R-_CPU_000_@_3.20GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.11.1

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 03 Jun 2010 16:45:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.8-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.2-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo "

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac acl aim alsa amd64 arts berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cdr cgi cli cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus doc dri dvd dvdr firefox fortran ftp gdbm gif ginac gphoto2 gpm gps gsl gzip hal handbook hddtemp iconv ieee1394 ipod ipv6 jadetex java java6 javascript jpeg kde kontact latex lm-sensors mad mmx modules mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre pda pdf pearl perl pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection session smartcard smp spl sqlite sse sse2 ssl static svg symlink sysfs tcpd tiff unicode usb wifi wmf xine xinerama xml xmlrpc xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## alacheesu

Try running USE="-doc" emerge -u portage (that's a single command). The USE="-doc" should prevent portage from pulling in sgml-common which caused problems in the error message you posted above.

----------

## scottneh

Ok, looks like portage emerged.  Now I ran

```
emerge -Dup world
```

and had to add a bunch of USE flags.  The latest errors are:

```
Error: circular dependencies:

('ebuild', '/'. 'dev-python/jinja-2.4.1', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/'. 'dev-python/sphinx-8.6.5', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/'. 'dev-python/sphinx-8.6.5', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/'. 'dev-python/'jinja-2.4.1', 'merge') (buildtime)

 

  *Note that circular dependencies can often be avoided by temporarily

  *disabling USE flags that trigger optional dependencies

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

-dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.15 (masked by: dlj-1.1 license(s))

A copy of the 'dlj-1.1 license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/dlj-1.1'.

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge 

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

----------

## alacheesu

To solve that last error (the license one), add this line to /etc/make.conf

```

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

```

This will accept all licenses. Alternatively, you can accept just the particular license in question with ACCEPT_LICENSE="dlj-1.1" if you care about such things.

Regarding the other error I found this post about the sphinx/jinja issue. Quoting the relevant part:

 *Quote:*   

> The doc USE flag is causing that. Sphinx is used to build python docs, it
> 
> needs jinja but that needs sphinx because you have set its doc flag.
> 
> Emerge jinja without the doc flag.
> ...

 

Is there any particular reason you have the doc USE flag set globally? I recommend removing it from /etc/make.conf and rather add it to particular packages in /etc/portage/package.use if you need it. 

Remember to add the N switch to emerge if you want to recompile packages with the new USE flags you set (i.e. emerge -uDNp world). You might have to do an emerge -C sphinx jinja if that doesn't work.

----------

## scottneh

ok, 

```
emerge -uDNa world
```

 is now working.  It is emerging some 694 packages.  That seems like allot so I hope it isn't putting a bunch of stuff on there I never wanted.  I are that there just that many dependancies on the system that you don't normally see when you emerge some package?

Thanks

Scott

----------

## alacheesu

Most of those will be dependencies, and it doesn't sound like a completely unreasonable number considering the system hasn't been updated for a very long time. Big projects like X and KDE have also been split into a large number of small packages. I wouldn't worry about that at the moment. When all updates have emerged successfully it's probably time to remove unused dependencies, old versions and programs you don't care about, but I suspect you'll run into at least a couple of errors before your updating is done.

One tip: If you do emerge --keep-going -uDN world you can save some manual labor. It just tells portage to emerge everything it can. You can then handle all the packages gave errors at a later time.

----------

